# Hallo das ist mein Teich



## Rock_on (1. März 2009)

hallo Zusammen !!
ich wohne in der Schweiz . habe mir letztes Jahr einen schönen grossen Garten Teich gebaut ...jetzt bin ich auf der suche nach dem idealen Filter-system ... hoffe das mir jemand weiter helfen kann!!!


----------



## Barbor (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo das ist mein Teich*

Hallo



das sieht ja suuuuper aus. 

Sowas hätt ich auch gern.


----------



## Meisterjäger (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo das ist mein Teich*

Hallo und..:Willkommen2

Da steckt ja ne Menge Arbeit drin!


----------



## Barbor (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo das ist mein Teich*

OHHHHH

hab ich vergessen:willkommen


----------



## Inken (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo das ist mein Teich*

Hallo Du!

Gerne würde ich dich jetzt :willkommen heißen hier bei uns im Forum!

Aber deine Fotos machen mich leider grad etwas... sprachlos ...

Einfach nur schön!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo das ist mein Teich*

Moin und :willkommen

Um etwas zur Filterfrage zu sagen, muss man wissen was du mit dem Teich vor hast. Nur Schwimmteich oder sollen da noch Fische rein ?

Ps.: Prima Teich


----------



## Digicat (2. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo das ist mein Teich*

Servus

:Willkommen2 bei uns Teichverrückten 

Wow, dein Teich  erinnert mich an meinen ersten Teich 

Wie ist dein Teich über den Winter gekommen ?

Gibt es aktuelle Bilder ?


----------



## Wasserratz (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo das ist mein Teich*

servus,

das schaut ja ganz gut aus!
Wie andere schon sagten, es kommt drau an was du mit dem Teich vor hast. Das andere aber: deine Frage kommt eigentlich deutlich zu spät! Über die Filterung sollte man besser vor dem Bau nachdenken. Erstens um ds gesamtkomzept entsprechend zu planen und zweitens um Teile der Technik, die in den Teich integriert sind, wie z.B. Schläuche Skimmer Leitungen Verrohrungen Foliendurchgänge entsprechend zu integrieren. Man hats dann unterm Kies oder hinter der Folie etc. verbaut. Danach ist das meistens umständlicher. Ein weiterer Aspekt welches Ziel du erreichen willst und was es dir wert ist. Anders gesagt, ein Filter ist nie zu gross, es ist bestenfalls zu klein.   Es gibt z.b. sehr gute Filter zu kaufen, kann kann aber auch selbst gute bauen. Ob die dann immer günstiger sind ist nicht immer der Fall. Nur von einem Filterteich rate ich selbst ab, da der Dreck nicht wirklich abgeschieden wird, man verlagert ihn nur woanders im Kreislaufsystem ab, ist mühselig zu reinigen (eigentlich ab und neubau des filterteiches). Wenn das Wasser erst in einem externen leicht zu reinigenden Filter gereinigt wird, funktioniert aber ein Filterteich biologisch sehr lange.   

servus 
Wasserratz
mit kleinem Schwimmteich 53000 ltr und 3600 ltr 2*3fach Reihenfilter


----------



## laolamia (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo das ist mein Teich*

hallo!

schoen, 3 teiche hintereinander 

gruss lao


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo das ist mein Teich*

[OT]
Aber für den "dritten" einen Filter zu finden wird nicht ganz leicht 
[/OT]


----------



## laolamia (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo das ist mein Teich*

ich dachte der 3. ist der filterteich 
schoen grosses grundstueck, schoener unverbauter blick!


----------



## Werk1 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo das ist mein Teich*

Hallo Schweiz

Man (n ) gönnt sich ja sonst nichts !
Zum Anfang so ein Teich  - respect !
Doch so schön das auch alles ist , ist der Filter die Basis für alles was später noch schöner werden kann !
schönen Gruß aus old Deutschland NRW -Lippstadt -uwe :


----------

